# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  APC BK 500 CS Πρόβλημα

## apavlidis

Έχω δύο UPS της APC το μοντέλο 500 cs. εδώ και λίγο καιρό έχουν νεκρώσει πλήρως και μόνο βάζοντας την πρίζα αναβοσβήνει το κίτρινο ενδεικτικό (On battery). Έχω δοκιμάσει να πατήσω το κουμπί ON μήπως και μπω στα Modes λειτουργίας αλλά τίποτα. Ούτε βγάζοντας την μπαταρία δεν βλέπω καμία αντίδραση. Έχοντας στα χέρια μου το User's Manual, δεν μπόρεσα επ' ακριβώς να δω τι φταίει μιας και δεν υπάρχει παρόμοια ένδειξη στο manual.

----------


## age80

Μπαταρια δοκιμασες να αλλαξεις???

----------


## apavlidis

> Μπαταρια δοκιμασες να αλλαξεις???


Ακόμη δεν δοκιμάζω να αλλάξω για τον λόγο ότι μάλλον δεν πρέπει να είναι από την μπαταρία.... Θα δοκιμάσω να δώσω τάση 12 βολτ εκει που συνδεοταν η μπαταρία να δω την συμπεριφορά του. Επίσης θα μετρήσω τάση όταν είναι στην πρίζα και χωρις τη μπαταρία. Αν ήταν θέμα μπαταρίας θα έπρεπε όπως και να 'χει να ανάψει το Replace battery και να κανει τον χαρακτηριστικό ήχο. 
Εάν πατήσω το power switch δεν γίνεται καμμία ενέργεια ούτε μπάινει στα modes λειτουργίας. 
Υποψιάζομαι κάτι εσωτερικά στο ups να έχει θέμα και να μην συμπεριφέρεται όπως θα έπρεπε. Αν είναι έτσι και αποκατασταθεί αυτό το πρόβλημα, μετά ίσως πάω σε αλλαγή μπαταρίας.

----------


## mikemtb73

1.Και τα 2 λειτουργούσαν και νεκρωσαν ταυτόχρονα???

2.Πόσα χρόνια τα έχεις? 
3.Μπαταρία έχει αλλαχθεί ποτέ σε αυτά τα χρόνια? 


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## apavlidis

> 1.Και τα 2 λειτουργούσαν και νεκρωσαν ταυτόχρονα???
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk



2.Πόσα χρόνια τα έχεις? 
3.Μπαταρία έχει αλλαχθεί ποτέ σε αυτά τα χρόνια? 

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι αγορασμένα γύρω στο 2007-2008. Μπαταρίες πρέπει να έχουν αλλαχθεί αν και εγώ προσωπικά τα πήρα στα χέρια μου πριν 1 χρόνο και λειτουργούσαν κανονικα Και κάποια στιγμή νέκρωσαν αλλά δεν πρέπει να ήταν μετά από διακοπή ρεύματος. Και το παρατήρησα όχι αμέσως αλλά πέρασαν μερικές μέρες αφού απουσίαζα.

----------

